# Official 2013 N Fl Gathering--April 5th, 6th, and 7th



## pineywoods

We will be holding the official SMF N Fl Gathering again this year on April 5th, 6th, and 7th and would like to invite all our members to come join us.

The property is just outside of Quincy, Fl just west of Tallahassee and just south of Bainbridge, Ga any and all are more than welcome. Its not a bad drive from a lot of places and is not far off of I-10. You can fly into Tallahassee and we can arrange pickup there. We will have camping on site we have lots of space for tents and have power and water for several RV's as well. There is a campground with cabins and many motels not far away I'll post some info about them soon. This property is out in the sticks but we do have water and power and a few other amenities the camp area is a couple acres of cleared land with some buildings. We have several pole barns and a building with a kitchen. Last year we had three large reverse flow smokers running with lots of food coming off them you won't go hungry we promise ya.

I will be posting the hotel and campground info in this thread sometime this week we usually have a local hotel and a local campground offer special deals to our members attending the Gathering. If tent camping we have lots of room here and there is no charge we also have a shower room here. We have a couple RV sites with electric and water but I believe they are already all reserved but if that changes I'll post it.

As things change or evolve I will update this post so check back for updates

The Hampton Inn will be our official Hotel and will be offering discounted room rates of $79.99+ taxes just call them at 850-627-7555 and tell them you are with the Smoking Meat Forums group confirmation number 87799522 and you would like to reserve one of the rooms from that block. Be sure to tell them whether you want a king or two queens. Here's the rest of the info for the hotel

Hampton Inn Quincy

165 Spooner Road

Quincy. FL 32351

It's time to try to get an idea of how many people will be attending if you are coming please Pm me with how many you are bringing

Here's some links to past Gatherings here

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/112689/official-smf-n-fl-gathering-april-13th-14th-and-15th-2012

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/100174/n-fl-gathering-v

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/105346/pictures-of-the-n-florida-smf-gathering-2011

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/105343/n-fl-gathering-pics-lots-of-pics


----------



## TulsaJeff

Looking forward to it Jerry!


----------



## callahan4life

Can't wait 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






A year is too long LOL


----------



## bmudd14474

I hope to make it again this year. Its such a great event.


----------



## s2k9k

Count me in!


----------



## solaryellow

Me + 2 maybe 4 others hauling the flaming pop-up of death. :biggrin:

Will there be room service this year?


----------



## jarjarchef

Planning on it...

Are dogs allowed?


----------



## nickyb

I might be showing up... I might have another BBQ Comp that weekend I will have to check.  Otherwise I might just hop on the harley and cruise on down there for the weekend.


----------



## s2k9k

Jerry, how are the roads down there? Want to take the tC but not much ground clearance, hate to have to drive the Behemoth!


----------



## pineywoods

The roads are usually in pretty good shape they are dirt but the county does a good job of keeping them graded.


----------



## orlandosmoking

Can't wait!!!

Marking on calander and scheduling time off.


----------



## shoneyboy

too soon to say for me and mine.......


----------



## boykjo

Already have the time off approved months ago.... Me and maybe 2... Looking forward to meeting up with everyone from last year and to meet newcomers.......

Joe


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Will be there again and my wife this time too. Going to drive the RV down.


----------



## JckDanls 07

The wife and I are planning the road trip as we speak....  can't wait to see everybody again and meet some new ones....


----------



## bamafan

I put in for leave back in Dec! Looks like Kyle will be back with me this year! He's back from across the pond. I'm planning on bringing the cooker again as usual. Hot wing surprise for a couple of lucky folks if the hell dust shows up again.


----------



## dougmays

I'm going to try to make it up there this year!


----------



## BGKYSmoker

BAMAFAN said:


> I put in for leave back in Dec! Looks like Kyle will be back with me this year! He's back from across the pond. I'm planning on bringing the cooker again as usual. Hot wing surprise for a couple of lucky folks if the hell dust shows up again.


WOOOOO HOOOOO

WINGS


----------



## boykjo

nepas said:


> WOOOOO HOOOOO
> 
> WINGS


I remember that... there were 2 specials made... Rick got one and I think Mike (so ms smoker) got the other one


----------



## jarjarchef

As with the South Florida gathering last fall. My attendance will depend on bussiness at work. One of my partners has requested the time off already. So if we are slow enough that the other 2 Chefs can cover, I will be good to go...... So it looks like we will be a last minute descission...... Sucks when things fall in Banquet season.........


----------



## solaryellow

BAMAFAN said:


> I put in for leave back in Dec! Looks like Kyle will be back with me this year! He's back from across the pond. I'm planning on bringing the cooker again as usual. Hot wing surprise for a couple of lucky folks if the hell dust shows up again.



I have ghost chile pepper for this year Tim.



boykjo said:


> nepas said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOOOOO HOOOOO
> 
> WINGS
> 
> :nana2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember that... there were 2 specials made... Rick got one and I think Mike (so ms smoker) got the other one
Click to expand...


It was me that got one of them. :biggrin:


----------



## BGKYSmoker

solaryellow said:


> I have ghost chile pepper for this year Tim.
> It was me that got one of them.


I dont like wings


----------



## solaryellow

nepas said:


> solaryellow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have ghost chile pepper for this year Tim.
> 
> It was me that got one of them. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont like wings
> :laugh1:
Click to expand...


:sausage:

Up until last year anyway Rick. :usa:


----------



## BGKYSmoker

solaryellow said:


> Up until last year anyway Rick.


----------



## boykjo

solaryellow said:


> I have ghost chile pepper for this year Tim.
> It was me that got one of them.


Sorry Joel.. I always get the two of you mixed up.......LOL


----------



## mballi3011

You know it is a must show thing. I'll be there no matter what. I might even stay overnight this year.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

mballi3011 said:


> You know it is a must show thing. I'll be there no matter what. I might even stay overnight this year.


Bring ear plugs


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Once again the good folks at Bradley Smokers are going to donate some goodies for the NFL Gathering.


----------



## JckDanls 07

That's great...  Thanks Bradley...  you guys are great...


----------



## solaryellow

Glad to see Bradley is pitching in again this year!

Some lucky person is going to go home happy.


----------



## jarjarchef

Very cool Bradley.......


----------



## alelover

nepas said:


> Once again the good folks at Bradley Smokers are going to donate some goodies for the NFL Gathering.


Think they might be interested in the NC gathering?


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Bradley Smokers has once again stepped up and donated some goodies for the table. It was a great time last year. One of Tims military guys got last years Bradley smoker.

They donated another propane smoker. Dont know whats in the brown box yet and another Bradley banner for everyone to sign.

What a great company.













donate.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jan 22, 2013


----------



## pineywoods

That's cool Rick once again tell them thanks and we appreciate their support


----------



## keninnavarre

My wife and I would love to come. Sounds like a easy day trip from Navarre (just east of Pensacola).


----------



## pineywoods

Ken it should be an easy drive from Navarre I'll Pm the directions to you. It would be nice to meet y'all


----------



## pineywoods

I updated the first post with the Hotel info and hope to have the KOA info tomorrow


----------



## shooterrick

Jerry,

Now that life is starting to settle back down I think I am going to try and come to this one.

Shooter


----------



## boykjo

ShooterRick said:


> Jerry,
> 
> Now that life is starting to settle back down I think I am going to try and come to this one.
> 
> Shooter


Will be good to see you again Rick

Joe


----------



## solaryellow

Less than two months to go! :biggrin:


----------



## BGKYSmoker

solaryellow said:


> Less than two months to go!


I better get busy stuffing and smoking.


----------



## boykjo

nepas said:


> I better get busy stuffing and smoking.


----------



## JckDanls 07

I better get busy getting my new truck set up to pull the camper


----------



## bamafan

Don't forget the boards and bads Keith. I'm planning on bring a set also If I can find room to pack them! Maybe get a little tournamnet up?


----------



## solaryellow

BAMAFAN said:


> Don't forget the boards and bads Keith. I'm planning on bring a set also If I can find room to pack them! Maybe get a little tournamnet up?



With Jimmy the ringer?


----------



## JckDanls 07

BAMAFAN said:


> Don't forget the boards and bads Keith. I'm planning on bring a set also If I can find room to pack them! Maybe get a little tournamnet up?



Yup...  bringing those too..  I also have horseshoes and Bocce ball as well...


----------



## africanmeat

Oh Boy it is a year already wow .

count me in . i will start looking for a flight .


----------



## jammo

My wife and I plan on being there. I look forward to meeting all of you.

Allen


----------



## JckDanls 07

africanmeat said:


> Oh Boy it is a year already wow .
> count me in . i will start looking for a flight .



Alright Ahron...  will be good to see ya again...  (i'm thinking you will get the "furthest traveled" award again)   LOL

jam46...  will be nice to meet you


----------



## boykjo

africanmeat said:


> Oh Boy it is a year already wow .
> 
> count me in . i will start looking for a flight .


Awesome Ahron. My African friend...........................................


----------



## BGKYSmoker

africanmeat said:


> Oh Boy it is a year already wow .
> 
> count me in . i will start looking for a flight .


Yeah Ahron

Will be good to see you again


----------



## pineywoods

Hopefully we'll get to see all our old friends like Ahron and others as well as make new ones like Allen and his wife.


----------



## ice daddy

Kubit.jpg



__ ice daddy
__ Feb 16, 2013






Will bring my little ice buddies just like last year.   See ya'll there.


----------



## boykjo

Ice Daddy said:


> Kubit.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ ice daddy
> __ Feb 16, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will bring my little ice buddies just like last year.   See ya'll there.


ka ka ka  cool..................


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Well

[email protected]

If the Gov does this furlough stuff she may not be making it to the gathering. It will affect my wifes work and they will take her paid days away from her. She said oh just rent a car and sleep in the tent again.

I froze my @$$ off last year in the tent.


----------



## solaryellow

You can be the little spoon with us Rick. :biggrin:


----------



## boykjo

nepas said:


> Well
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> If the Gov does this furlough stuff she may not be making it to the gathering. It will affect my wifes work and they will take her paid days away from her. She said oh just rent a car and sleep in the tent again.
> 
> I froze my @$$ off last year in the tent.





solaryellow said:


> You can be the little spoon with us Rick.


----------



## pineywoods

It's getting closer I hope people are making plans or have already made them


----------



## jammo

Is there any chance for craw fish this year?


----------



## JckDanls 07

Pineywoods said:


> It's getting closer I hope people are making plans or have already made them



  Yup Jerry...  getting things around...  just installed an electric brake controller in new truck yesterday...  need to take it for a test ride around the block make sure it's good to go...  I'm still set to pull in Thursday noonish...


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Getting closer. Cant wait

If all goes well we will be heading out on the 4th


----------



## pineywoods

It's getting close I hope people have made plans to attend or still can.

Laurel this will be the first time you've missed one and we will miss your presence.

Allen I don't think we'll have crawfish this year.


----------



## bmudd14474

Cant wait


----------



## boykjo

started getting ready yesterday...... 71.7 lbs butts ready for some sausage....had a rain check for .99/lb.............


----------



## BGKYSmoker

we are ready. Sausage Maker donations should be here today

Jerry whats the best way to come in with the RV's


----------



## bamajon

I finally got the final approval to come. I'll be bringing my boat if anyone wants to go fishing again. Can't wait to see all of you guys


----------



## pgsmoker64

I am really going to have to plan for this next year!

We are already committed to two Fla. trips this year - one in June (big family vacation) and one in December to see Mickey Mouse at Christmastime!  

Definitely going on my calendar!

Bill


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Well for those of you who are coming we got some very nice items donated to the table from The Sausage Maker. Jeff, Brian & Jerry will let everyone know how the table will work. I will be bringing the Bradley and TSM items with me.













tsmdon.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Mar 20, 2013


















tsmdon1.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Mar 20, 2013


----------



## kathrynn

That is soooo cool! Someone is going to be a happy camper at the Gathering!

Kat


----------



## pineywoods

KathrynN said:


> That is soooo cool! Someone is going to be a happy camper at the Gathering!
> 
> Kat


Well Kat it could be you make the plans and come join us it ain't that far from you.


----------



## pineywoods

Jon looking forward to seeing ya again this year.

Rick I PMed you directions with the RV's it's almost the same just bring you in on the other end of the property longer way into camp but much better clearance


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Pineywoods said:


> Jon looking forward to seeing ya again this year.
> 
> Rick I PMed you directions with the RV's it's almost the same just bring you in on the other end of the property longer way into camp but much better clearance


Thanks Jerry, got it.


----------



## bamajon

I'm bringing my kids this year. They are super excited. Ill be following Tim over.


----------



## boykjo

First batch of giveaways. Just put in the second













IMG_0355.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Mar 21, 2013


----------



## JckDanls 07

I just drooled all over my keyboard..  thanks Joe..  so I'll be expecting you to bring me a new lap top as well.. to replace this one you just ruined...   LOL... 

can't wait to taste some of those....


----------



## bmudd14474

boykjo said:


> First batch of giveaways. Just put in the second
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0355.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ boykjo
> __ Mar 21, 2013



Damn Joe. Looks great.


----------



## fpnmf

That sausage looks fabulous Joe!!!

I was talking with Raptor about coming..we might show up for breakfast Sunday..

  Craig


----------



## ice daddy

1st batch ?    Damn you da man.


----------



## shoneyboy

boykjo said:


> First batch of giveaways. Just put in the second
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0355.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ boykjo
> __ Mar 21, 2013









Words can't describe how good it looks Joe........


----------



## JckDanls 07

fpnmf said:


> That sausage looks fabulous Joe!!!
> 
> I was talking with Raptor about coming..we might show up for breakfast Sunday..
> 
> Craig



Craig..  you say'n that Raptor's not gonna be there ?


----------



## bmudd14474

JckDanls 07 said:


> fpnmf said:
> 
> 
> 
> That sausage looks fabulous Joe!!!
> 
> I was talking with Raptor about coming..we might show up for breakfast Sunday..
> 
> Craig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craig..  you say'n that Raptor's not gonna be there ?
Click to expand...


I talked to Ken last night and he said he is planning on being there *IF* all the stars align.


----------



## bamafan

Joe that was Tim's first batch correct?


----------



## bamafan

Hopefully Ken can make it back out. I can't wait to get there.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Kenneth...  c'mon brother..  you know we can't do it without ya....   get'n excited


----------



## BGKYSmoker

I'll pester him on FB


----------



## boykjo

BAMAFAN said:


> Joe that was Tim's first batch correct?













     Sure... I am officially making you my wing man of course


----------



## BGKYSmoker

boykjo said:


> Sure... I am officially making you my wing man of course















TGUN.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Mar 25, 2013


----------



## fpnmf

Well..gee..I guess I'll go eat some worms...



   Hahahahahaha

  Craig


----------



## JckDanls 07

fpnmf said:


> Well..gee..I guess I'll go eat some worms...
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahahahaha
> 
> Craig




Smoke em first    :drool


----------



## solaryellow

I hate to do it, but I have to bow out due to other priorities. Hopefully we can make it next year. I hate to miss out on all of the fun. :(


----------



## bmudd14474

solaryellow said:


> I hate to do it, but I have to bow out due to other priorities. Hopefully we can make it next year. I hate to miss out on all of the fun. :(


 :hopmad:


----------



## bamajon

solaryellow said:


> I hate to do it, but I have to bow out due to other priorities. Hopefully we can make it next year. I hate to miss out on all of the fun. :(


WHAAAAAAAAAAT.  Other priorities. Well we'll miss ya man.


----------



## bamafan

Hate to hear that Joel. You'll be missed


----------



## africanmeat

Sorry guys but i will miss this one .

some Problems at work .

i am so upset that i can like some one .(ok i will spare his life and just fire him).


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Guys y'all will be missed.


----------



## boykjo

bmudd14474 said:


> :hopmad:






BAMAFAN said:


> Hate to hear that Joel. You'll be missed






nepas said:


> Guys y'all will be missed.




Yeah that.......


----------



## lockdownx99

I would like to join in if possible. what do i need to do? im coming from crestview FL.


----------



## JckDanls 07

solaryellow said:


> I hate to do it, but I have to bow out due to other priorities. Hopefully we can make it next year. I hate to miss out on all of the fun. :(



What a cheesy way of getting out of buying me a drink..  LOL...  that really sucks Joel....


----------



## JckDanls 07

africanmeat said:


> Sorry guys but i will miss this one .
> some Problems at work .
> i am so upset that i can like some one .(ok i will spare his life and just fire him).



and another one that's not gonna make it...  damn it man...  I was really looking forward to seeing y'all again


----------



## solaryellow

Sorry men. I owe you all next year.


----------



## pineywoods

Lockdownx99 said:


> I would like to join in if possible. what do i need to do? im coming from crestview FL.


I sent you a Pm


----------



## boykjo

I was planning on 3 but I am now down to 2 and my #2 is questionable... His knees are shaking and coming up with excuses why not to go....

I will know something by today if it will be just me


----------



## boykjo

Its official.... Me, Myself and I will be attending....... All my pals have talked all year and said I'm going to the gathering and they all wimped out a week before.....

*Bunch of pansies......*.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'll be arriving on the 3rd around 4pm


----------



## sumosmoke

solaryellow said:


> Sorry men. I owe you all next year.


As do I


----------



## pineywoods

sumosmoke said:


> As do I


I can't believe Laurel is actually going to miss one.

I'm kinda bummed with so many people not making it this year I know it will still be fun but it won't be the same


----------



## JckDanls 07

Pineywoods said:


> sumosmoke said:
> 
> 
> 
> As do I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe Laurel is actually going to miss one.
> 
> I'm kinda bummed with so many people not making it this year I know it will still be fun but it won't be the same
Click to expand...


was thinking the same thing


----------



## BGKYSmoker

We still in. Glad i didnt make 2 coolers full of stuff.


----------



## boykjo

The wifes brake calliper just locked up yesterday so I had to replace the caliper, rotor and pads.... I am going to install a new fuel pump in my truck. it acted up on me a few times in the last few weeks. I checked the fuel pressure and it was at 48psi but sometimes when I start and stop the truck the gague will irratically go from 20 to 48 so I think there is a puel pump problem... 221 bucks... I want to replace it today but I just filled up. I'll get it done tuesday for the trip wed. At least all this stuff is happening before the trip, not during the trip......


----------



## ice daddy

nepas said:


> We still in. Glad i didnt make 2 coolers full of stuff.


Man O man,  the odds are gettin better and better nepas!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





But I would rather see everyone from last year.


----------



## s2k9k

OK I'm in! I've really wanted to go since seeing last years event but with everything going on around here with the new little guy here and his Mom recovering I wasn't sure if I would be able to make it. That and I had to go TDY for work this week, wasn't sure if I could be gone 2 weeks in a row. Well she is doing really good and the little guy is too so after talking with her everything is good to go!
I'm kind of bummed I won't get to meet some of the veterans of this but there's always next year for that!


----------



## callahan4life

Jckdanls 07 I'll buy you a drink or two!


----------



## boykjo

S2K9K said:


> OK I'm in! I've really wanted to go since seeing last years event but with everything going on around here with the new little guy here and his Mom recovering I wasn't sure if I would be able to make it. That and I had to go TDY for work this week, wasn't sure if I could be gone 2 weeks in a row. Well she is doing really good and the little guy is too so after talking with her everything is good to go!
> I'm kind of bummed I won't get to meet some of the veterans of this but there's always next year for that!


Cool............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   A little rest and relaxation from all your hard work here at SMF... Its well deserved

Joe


----------



## JckDanls 07

S2K9K said:


> OK I'm in! I've really wanted to go since seeing last years event but with everything going on around here with the new little guy here and his Mom recovering I wasn't sure if I would be able to make it. That and I had to go TDY for work this week, wasn't sure if I could be gone 2 weeks in a row. Well she is doing really good and the little guy is too so after talking with her everything is good to go!
> I'm kind of bummed I won't get to meet some of the veterans of this but there's always next year for that!



good deal..   will be good to meet ya in person...  as Joe said..  you deserve a rest from all your hard work here...

David (callihan4life)...  I was just messing with Joel as he was saying he was gonna give me a drink this year since I gave him some last year...  LOL...  but I won't turn one down tho...  will be good to see you again too....  Is Fife coming with ya ?


----------



## s2k9k

boykjo said:


> Cool............Thumbs Up   A little rest and relaxation from all your hard work here at SMF... Its well deserved
> 
> Joe



Thanks Joe! Don't know how much rest I'll get but will definitely be relaxing!




JckDanls 07 said:


> good deal..   will be good to meet ya in person...  as Joe said..  you deserve a rest from all your hard work here...



Thanks Keith! I'm looking forward to meeting everyone in person, this is going to be a lot of fun!


----------



## s2k9k

I want to bring a couple of butts Pernil style if ya'll think that's a good idea. I scored some naraja agria (bitter orange) while I was TDY this week and I really want to try it out.

I'm also going to get into my cheese stash and bring some of it too.

If there's anything else I can bring let me know.


----------



## JckDanls 07

S2K9K said:


> I want to bring a couple of butts Pernil style if ya'll think that's a good idea. I scored some naraja agria (bitter orange) while I was TDY this week and I really want to try it out.
> 
> I'm also going to get into my cheese stash and bring some of it too.
> 
> *If there's anything else I can bring let me know*.



6 lucky numbers maybe ?   :biggrin:


----------



## s2k9k

7 13 21 28 32   1

That's about as lucky as I get!!!


----------



## pineywoods

I said the other night I will miss some of our old friends that can't make it this year but I should have also said I look forward to meeting a bunch of new ones that have said they were coming. It will also be nice to see our old friends that have attended past Gatherings.

I think Joel decided he couldn't come because he didn't want to model his new pretty pink panties that a couple members got him 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













Of course the sight of him in them would have made us 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  knowing that we'd never get that image out of our head


----------



## bamafan

Jerry usually has tons of butts but bring them if you want. You can cook them on my smoker. Heck I'll kick back this year and anyone that wants can cook:). I will be picking up the wings on Tuesday to cook for some munchies on Friday and Sat. A mild batch for Karen. Will miss the hell dust this year!


----------



## bamafan

I echo Jerry's comments. Will miss some of the regulars but look forward to meeting some new friends. Kyle should be there for those that remember him. He's back from the desert and will  be leaving us for a year remote in Korea so this will be his last trip as his next assignment will not be back to Eglin. Hopefully there will be some other new Bama fans there this year! I'll be easy to spot for those that do not know me yet! I'm allready packing things up and sitting them in the garage so I don't forget. Work will drag this week!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lockdownx99

I just went over our agenda for the week with the wife and i think i will be rolling in around 12pm on saturday. Got a Tball game to attend around 9. but if all goes to plan, ill be on the road by 1015am. is there anything i need to bring? ive never been to this get together before. just trying to figure out what the norm is for everyone!


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Tim

I may have something close to hell dust.


----------



## fpnmf

I have a Dr apt in PC Friday at 2pm..

I will be heading to the party after that...

Sat I will be going to Crestview to support Raptor in his effort to retain his championship...

http://crestviewcha.le3.getliveedit.com/pages/TripleB1

Sunday I have to round trip to Ocilla Ga....ugh.... 8 hrs of driving..

Soooo..I will see who I see Friday afternoon!!!

  Craig


----------



## JckDanls 07

yup...  getting all my ducks in a row...  everything's on track so far....













Getting Your Ducks in a Row.jpg



__ JckDanls 07
__ Apr 1, 2013






Lockdown..  just make sure WE don't run out of happy hour contents..  LOL  

Should be there after lunch sometime Thursday


----------



## s2k9k

I just put 2 butts to rest in the fridge in adobo mahado, 5 days should be a good soak!

I'm going to try and get outta here early on Thurs so I should be there a little after lunch also.

Will be bringing some happy hour stock too!


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Heading out tomorrow after my wife gets off work. I got adult beverages and some eats.


----------



## eman

Sad to say that sherrie and i won't be there to  enjoy the  great food and semi good company this year. Sherrie  can't ride more than 30 min nor stand more than maybe 10 min w/o the pain getting bad.  She told me to go without her but I couldn't leave my best friend at home.

 Hopefully by next year the docs will have this figured out an in check..


----------



## bamafan

Bob you and Sherri will be missed my friend. Hope all goes well for Sherri and you will be back in the saddle for next year!


----------



## boykjo




----------



## s2k9k

Jerry, I have a 10X10 easy up if you think we might need some extra rain protection Thurs-Fri let me know and I can bring it.


----------



## pineywoods

S2K9K said:


> Jerry, I have a 10X10 easy up if you think we might need some extra rain protection Thurs-Fri let me know and I can bring it.


Sure bring it with you if you can


----------



## pineywoods

Low Country Boil for Friday night will be just before dark trying to let as many get here as we can before we fix it


----------



## callahan4life

JckDanls 07 said:


> good deal.. will be good to meet ya in person... as Joe said.. you deserve a rest from all your hard work here...
> 
> David (callihan4life)... I was just messing with Joel as he was saying he was gonna give me a drink this year since I gave him some last year... LOL... but I won't turn one down tho... will be good to see you again too.... Is Fife coming with ya ?


No Barney has some other plans this year.


----------



## solaryellow

JckDanls 07 said:


> S2K9K said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK I'm in! I've really wanted to go since seeing last years event but with everything going on around here with the new little guy here and his Mom recovering I wasn't sure if I would be able to make it. That and I had to go TDY for work this week, wasn't sure if I could be gone 2 weeks in a row. Well she is doing really good and the little guy is too so after talking with her everything is good to go!
> I'm kind of bummed I won't get to meet some of the veterans of this but there's always next year for that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good deal..   will be good to meet ya in person...  as Joe said..  you deserve a rest from all your hard work here...
> 
> David (callihan4life)...  I was just messing with Joel as he was saying he was gonna give me a drink this year since I gave him some last year...  LOL...  but I won't turn one down tho...  will be good to see you again too....  Is Fife coming with ya ?
Click to expand...


You are killing me Keith. I should be in bed right now after loading up for the trip. :devil:


----------



## boykjo

just hit the road at 340 a.m.


----------



## bamafan

Loading the smoker up now. Looks might be a wet one on the way over. Hopefully can outrun it today. Hopefully on the road in a couple of hours.


----------



## s2k9k

BAMAFAN said:


> Loading the smoker up now. Looks might be a wet one on the way over. Hopefully can outrun it today. Hopefully on the road in a couple of hours.



You can run but you can't hide!












us_se_9regradar_plus_usen.jpg



__ s2k9k
__ Apr 3, 2013


----------



## boykjo

oh cool...... jerry is giving everyone a free car wash today only


----------



## s2k9k

I love setting up my tent in the rain, wouldn't have it any other way!!

It might start off a little wet but it's still going to be a blast, I can't wait to get on my way! 













Capture.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Apr 3, 2013


----------



## jarjarchef

Hope you all have fun and stay dry. I was just informed I was double booked this weekend by my kids. So we will not be making it.

Going to try and throw something in the smokehouse and close my eye and pretend I am there with you........


----------



## ice daddy

I'm gonna try an have the ice wagon there before it rains.


----------



## hook em

Looks like the Karnowski's will be making it out this year!! And yes ...............Darbi is coming..............and she likes her smoked food!


----------



## bmudd14474

I'm in dallas fort worth right now waiting fort my connecting flight. Can't wait to get there.


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok..  all loaded up..  pulling out at 0530 or so...  looks like it's gonna be a crappy drive... I see 2 lines of storms we'll have to drive threw...


----------



## JckDanls 07

I might as well get on the road now...  I know I'm not gonna sleep tonight...  in anticipation of getting there..

For those of you who haven't been to a Gathering...  you don't know what your missing..  what a blast... Those that have been and can't make it...  well..  I feel their sorrow...


----------



## s2k9k

I hear you Keith, I almost left tonight! but I didn't want to try and set up my tent in the dark rain!
There's a lot of clear sky to the west so I'm hoping this moves out tonight and we get a good drive in the morning.
I'm loaded up and ready to go! See ya'll around noonish!


----------



## pineywoods

It's not raining here now and we were just out sitting by a campfire in fact I think a few people are still out there


----------



## s2k9k

Gonna answer a couple of RC's then hittin' the road! 
The radar looks like most of the rain has moved so I'm hoping for smooth sailing!


----------



## dougmays

i'm so jealous of you guys..i wish i could come up this year for it. i'm actually in gainesville right now..so close yet so far away LOL. might have passed a few of you on the highway. Rain wasn't bad once i got north of boyton. i have to much going on this weekend to head up but have fun! i'll see you all there next year!


----------



## callahan4life

My wife and I arrived about 5:30 p.m. and already there are quite a few here. We got our camp all set up and now it is time to relax.













Camp.jpg



__ callahan4life
__ Apr 4, 2013






Tonights dinner was Smoked Pork Ribs, Smoked Tri-Tip, Baked Beans, Mac & Cheese, and Pineapple Casserole! It's what's for dinner at the Smoking Meats Forum North Florida Gathering! Yum! Yum













Thursday Dinner.jpg



__ callahan4life
__ Apr 4, 2013






Now it's time to get this party started with some of my Apple Pie Moonshine!













Apple Pie Moonshine.jpg



__ callahan4life
__ Apr 4, 2013


----------



## solaryellow

I am extremely jealous!

This is the view from my "Window" right now. :biggrin:













3PAR_XEN2.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Apr 4, 2013


----------



## bmudd14474

That sucks Joel. I wish my ribs were in front of you face instead of that.


----------



## callahan4life

My wife and I are having a great time.













image.jpg



__ callahan4life
__ Apr 5, 2013






Everyone beginning to gather before breakfast.













image.jpg



__ callahan4life
__ Apr 5, 2013






Today's breakfast: Pancakes and Boykjo's fresh sausage.













image.jpg



__ callahan4life
__ Apr 5, 2013


----------



## dougmays

keep the pics coming, i'll be watching!


----------



## orlandosmoking

Heading up within the hour!! Last minute packing as I wasn't sure I'd be able to attend. Going solo, wife and kids may join tomorrow.


----------



## roller

Hope all of you have a real good time..Who`s cooking the Gumbo ???


----------



## bmudd14474

No Gumbo this year. We are having a low country boil tonight.


----------



## kathrynn

I love low country boil...do one every 4th of July for a gathering of folks at the pool.  

Totally Jealous!  I am sitting here at the shop....would rather be there having fun with yall!

Watching for the updates and antics!

Kat


----------



## callahan4life

Smoked Chicken Wings and Sausage for lunch today by BamaFan and Nepas













image.jpg



__ callahan4life
__ Apr 5, 2013


















image.jpg



__ callahan4life
__ Apr 5, 2013


















image.jpg



__ callahan4life
__ Apr 5, 2013


----------



## callahan4life

Making Venison Summer Sausage (one batch with jalapeño peppers and both with cheese)













image.jpg



__ callahan4life
__ Apr 5, 2013


















image.jpg



__ callahan4life
__ Apr 5, 2013


















image.jpg



__ callahan4life
__ Apr 5, 2013


















image.jpg



__ callahan4life
__ Apr 5, 2013


















image.jpg



__ callahan4life
__ Apr 5, 2013


















image.jpg



__ callahan4life
__ Apr 5, 2013


















image.jpg



__ callahan4life
__ Apr 5, 2013


















image.jpg



__ callahan4life
__ Apr 5, 2013


















image.jpg



__ callahan4life
__ Apr 5, 2013


















image.jpg



__ callahan4life
__ Apr 5, 2013


















image.jpg



__ callahan4life
__ Apr 5, 2013


















image.jpg



__ callahan4life
__ Apr 5, 2013


















image.jpg



__ callahan4life
__ Apr 5, 2013


















image.jpg



__ callahan4life
__ Apr 5, 2013


















image.jpg



__ callahan4life
__ Apr 5, 2013


















image.jpg



__ callahan4life
__ Apr 5, 2013


















image.jpg



__ callahan4life
__ Apr 5, 2013


















image.jpg



__ callahan4life
__ Apr 5, 2013


















image.jpg



__ callahan4life
__ Apr 5, 2013


----------



## kathrynn

Yall need to tell who is who!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   We are watching up here....and still jealous!!

Looks wonderful!

Kat


----------



## callahan4life

KathrynN said:


> Yall need to tell who is who!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are watching up here....and still jealous!!
> 
> Looks wonderful!
> 
> Kat



I agree but it is hard to do from a cell phone. I'll go back in and edit later from a computer when I get back home and have the access. :)


----------



## kathrynn

thanks....you know....like "red shirt=?"

LOL....I want to be there....I am there in Spirit!

Kat


----------



## pineywoods

KathrynN said:


> thanks....you know....like "red shirt=?"
> 
> LOL....I want to be there....I am there in Spirit!
> 
> Kat


If you were here you'd know who was who


----------



## callahan4life

Jeff Phillips autographing my copy of his cookbook.













image.jpg



__ callahan4life
__ Apr 5, 2013


















image.jpg



__ callahan4life
__ Apr 5, 2013


----------



## callahan4life

Whoopee Pies in the making













image.jpg



__ callahan4life
__ Apr 5, 2013


















image.jpg



__ callahan4life
__ Apr 5, 2013


----------



## callahan4life

My Pig In A Pokey BBQ Catering & Competition Team's contribution to Saturday Night's Give-away Drawings

Shotgun Decanter full of Tequila













image.jpg



__ callahan4life
__ Apr 5, 2013






Oster Roaster with Smoking Wood Chip Tray













image.jpg



__ callahan4life
__ Apr 5, 2013


----------



## callahan4life

Friday Night's Dinner: Low Country Shrimp Boil (Shrimp, Homemade Kielbasa Sausage, Fresh Corn on the Cob, New Potatoes and Onion)













image.jpg



__ callahan4life
__ Apr 5, 2013


















image.jpg



__ callahan4life
__ Apr 5, 2013


















image.jpg



__ callahan4life
__ Apr 5, 2013






And of course plenty of dessert













image.jpg



__ callahan4life
__ Apr 5, 2013


----------



## callahan4life

Mor sausage into the new smokehouse













image.jpg



__ callahan4life
__ Apr 5, 2013


















image.jpg



__ callahan4life
__ Apr 5, 2013


















image.jpg



__ callahan4life
__ Apr 5, 2013


----------



## callahan4life

A little cool today, but it did make a good day to visit the fire every now and then.













image.jpg



__ callahan4life
__ Apr 5, 2013


----------



## callahan4life

Yesterday I was "volunteered" to cook the Briskets and the Pork Butts here at the Smoking Meats Forum's North Florida Gathering. Pig In A Pokey BBQ Catering & Competition Team's reputation for cooking some good Que is known far and wide! LOL Last night I was up until 1:00 a.m. trimming and seasoning 4 Briskets and 4 Pork Butts. Up at 4:30 a.m. Rubbing the cobwebs out of my eyes. 5:30 a.m. and it is time  get the pit lit.

6 Pork Butts and 4 Briskets getting Happy, Happy, Happy!













image.jpg



__ callahan4life
__ Apr 6, 2013


----------



## eman

Just Pulled 4 lbs of Crawfish tails out the freezer. Think i'll cook a crawfish etoufee today  , light the fire pit and pretend that i'm at the gathering ?


----------



## callahan4life

All the smokers are lit and meats are smoking for tonight's BBQ dinner. The weather is beautiful and sunny! This should be a great day!













image.jpg



__ callahan4life
__ Apr 6, 2013


----------



## callahan4life

eman said:


> Just Pulled 4 lbs of Crawfish tails out the freezer. Think i'll cook a crawfish etoufee today  , light the fire pit and pretend that i'm at the gathering ?



Missing you and your crawfish! I hope you have a great boil today!


----------



## africanmeat

i am so so sorry i could not make it.













imagesCAKNGNAC.jpg



__ africanmeat
__ Apr 6, 2013


----------



## fpnmf

I got hung at the Drs yesterday..didnt get out til 430 central..then the PC traffic was in full stop and crawl mode..didnt get home til 630 central..

Oh well...

  Craig


----------



## kathrynn

Looks like a gorgeous day for yall!

Keep it up with all the Qviews.....and the pictures of all of you!

Kat


----------



## jammo

20130405_153915.jpg



__ jammo
__ Apr 6, 2013






Oysters


----------



## ice daddy

Sorry you couldn't  make it eman, but we understand.  Next time maybe,  we need your Cajun talents.  I'm thinkin mud bugs would be good right about now!  :yahoo:

You know how to smoke armadillo, Tim just wasted one.


----------



## kathrynn

Pineywoods said:


> KathrynN said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks....you know....like "red shirt=?"
> 
> LOL....I want to be there....I am there in Spirit!
> 
> Kat
> 
> 
> 
> If you were here you'd know who was who
Click to expand...

You are not playing fair!  I am making sure the Newbies are behaving!  Stuck here at work too....and it's gorgeous outside!

Kat


----------



## eman

Ice Daddy said:


> Sorry you couldn't make eman, but we understand. Next time maybe, we need your Cajun talents. I'm thinkin mud bugs would be good right about now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know how to smoke armadillo, Tim just wasted one.


I know they say us cajuns will eat anything, But i draw the line at them armored possums.


----------



## callahan4life

Brisket done













image.jpg



__ callahan4life
__ Apr 6, 2013






Pulled Pork Done













image.jpg



__ callahan4life
__ Apr 6, 2013






Let the feed up begin













image.jpg



__ callahan4life
__ Apr 6, 2013






Soooooo Goooood!













image.jpg



__ callahan4life
__ Apr 6, 2013


----------



## bamajon

Just made it home. I had a Blast as usual. Thanks again Jerry and Mrs Karen for your hospitality.  Love you guys like family. 

And chesnea had a blast too. She made a lifelong friend with Claire. She already wants to know when she can write her. 

It was great seeing you all again.


----------



## bamajon

image.jpg



__ bamajon
__ Apr 6, 2013






I had to set it up before I went to bed. Lol


----------



## bamajon

image.jpg



__ bamajon
__ Apr 6, 2013






BFF's


----------



## bamajon

image.jpg



__ bamajon
__ Apr 6, 2013


















image.jpg



__ bamajon
__ Apr 6, 2013


----------



## roller

Pineywoods said:


> If you were here you'd know who was who


LMAO


----------



## roller

Looks like every body had a great time...


----------



## kathrynn

Roller said:


> Pineywoods said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you were here you'd know who was who
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO
Click to expand...

Roller.....I still think Piney was being Mean!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





(insert giggle)....I was there in spirit!  That mean Boss of mine 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 couldn't let me off work for that long during our Birthday Sale.

Kat


----------



## tjohnson

Please post a pic of some sunshine!!

It's cold and dreary again up here today

My goodie box make it to the party???

Todd


----------



## bmudd14474

Todd it did get here and i have pictures we will get up


----------



## tjohnson

COOL!

Always nervous about sending UPS......

Having Fun?

TJ


----------



## kathrynn

We have some sunshine to spare Todd!  Sending it now!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Getting geared to go get my hands in the garden dirt....since I am not playing with all of you!

Hope the finale is great today!

Kat


----------



## s2k9k

I made it home safe and sound.....310 miles in 4 hours 20 mins!

I had a BLAST!!!! It was my first time and will not be the last!! I can't wait til next year and hope maybe we can get together before then!!

Thanks Jerry and Karen for all your hard work to make this thing happen!!!

Anyone who hasn't been before, take the word of a newbie, You Need To Go!!!! You will be so happy you did!!!

Well it's nap time now, I think I had too much Peach Cobbler and Apple Pie :rotflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## ice daddy

africanmeat said:


> i am so so sorry i could not make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imagesCAKNGNAC.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ africanmeat
> __ Apr 6, 2013


There's always next year Ahron,   we missed ya.


----------



## bombdawgity

Jerry and Karen are the best. It's great to see there are people that will open there place to everyone. 2nd year and it never fails to be the highlight of my spring. Great time meeting new people and learning some new tricks. Korea then Colorado but still plan on making another north Florida gathering in the future. 
As promised here is the "Peach Cobbler" recipe:

1/2 gallon - white grape peach juice (welches, Walmart brand etc.)
1 1/4 cup - sugar
1- 15oz can sliced peaches
3 - 2-3" cinnamon sticks
2 - drops of vanilla extract

Bring to a boil then let simmer for an hour. Let cool to room temperature. 
Strain off peaches and sticks. 
Add 1 1/2 cups of "clear" alcohol
Add 1/2 cup of peach schnapps (if you don't have just add another 1/2 cup of the "clear"
Pour into container of choice such as mason jar

Note: 
- let sit for a couple weeks for a smoother taste, not necessary though
- do not freeze, low alcohol volume
- best tasting with a group of awesome people around a fire, enjoy!


----------



## eman

Sherrie n I are hurt that we just could not be their w/ our friends this year. But her medical problems just didn't allow us to travel .

  If you have never made a gathering at Jerry n Karen's farm .You are missing one fine group of folks and some of the best grub you can ever stuff in your

pie hole.

  Sherrie was so worried that no one would be up to help Karen w/ breakfast. (Hope someone  stepped up).

 Sherrie had told me a month ago that i could go without her. But She enjoys the gathering as much (if not more ) than i do.

I just couldn't go w/o my best friend of 30 years.

 Hopefully we will be able to attend next year and continue on w/ Cajun night on Friday night!


----------



## boykjo

I should have stayed till Monday. :devil: 95 north bound is a parking lot


----------



## bamajon

Dang joe that sucks. Ya know what else sucks. I left with out getting any sausage. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## s2k9k

I feel for you Joe, I thought it was going to come to a stop at any minute when I came up. Guess I got lucky but the traffic was crazy!


----------



## s2k9k

Thanks for the recipe BombDawg!!! I'll be making some real soon!! I hope it tastes as good as yours did!


----------



## eman

BAMAJON said:


> Dang joe that sucks. Ya know what else sucks. I left with out getting any sausage. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


We  did that the first year Joe brought sausage to the NFLG. LOL


----------



## desertlites

I too am bummed that I couldn't have made it again and met some of the new folk. The others have it right,if you want a great time with good food and great company than plan on one in the future. Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## JckDanls 07

*"WE MADE IT"*​
"I don't know where to start"  ..*(WOW)*..  "and so sad that it had to end" *(AWW)*

*A BIG "THANK YOU" TO MS KAREN AND JERRY*

So we made it home safe and sound...  gonna recuperate and will be back


----------



## callahan4life

What a great time! This is my second year attending and I had just as much fun this year as last. It was great seeing some old friends and making some new ones too. Those of you that missed it sure missed out, but there is always next year and Ihope to see you then!

Speaking of next year, Jerry when is the next one? Told you I would ask that question the first chance I got! LOL

Seriously, Thanks to Jerry and Karen for everything they do to put this gathering on! And thanks to all the folks that help out during this great weekend gathering!


----------



## bamajon

Glad to see ya made it man.  Cant wait to see you guys again next year.


----------



## pineywoods

We'd like to thank all those who attended and especially those that helped to make it another great time. We made some new friends and missed some old one's that we sure wish could have attended. Here's a few pics but I know others took many more













DSCN0953.JPG



__ pineywoods
__ Apr 7, 2013


















DSCN0957.JPG



__ pineywoods
__ Apr 7, 2013


















DSCN0959.JPG



__ pineywoods
__ Apr 7, 2013


















DSCN0960.JPG



__ pineywoods
__ Apr 7, 2013


















DSCN0961.JPG



__ pineywoods
__ Apr 7, 2013


















DSCN0963.JPG



__ pineywoods
__ Apr 7, 2013


















DSCN0964.JPG



__ pineywoods
__ Apr 7, 2013


















DSCN0965.JPG



__ pineywoods
__ Apr 7, 2013


















DSCN0967.JPG



__ pineywoods
__ Apr 7, 2013


















DSCN0968.JPG



__ pineywoods
__ Apr 7, 2013


----------



## pineywoods

DSCN0969.JPG



__ pineywoods
__ Apr 7, 2013


















DSCN0971.JPG



__ pineywoods
__ Apr 7, 2013


















DSCN0973.JPG



__ pineywoods
__ Apr 7, 2013


















DSCN0974.JPG



__ pineywoods
__ Apr 7, 2013


















DSCN0976.JPG



__ pineywoods
__ Apr 7, 2013


















DSCN0977.JPG



__ pineywoods
__ Apr 7, 2013


















DSCN0978.JPG



__ pineywoods
__ Apr 7, 2013


















DSCN0979.JPG



__ pineywoods
__ Apr 7, 2013


----------



## boykjo

Just got in..... will post up tomorrow.. tired and have acute tunnel vision....... Blahhhh


----------



## solaryellow

That is some fantastic looking grub!

I like the new smokehouse Jerry.


----------



## bamafan

Was a great time again as usual. Many thanks again to our great hosts Jerry and Karen. As with everyone else looking forward to next year allready. Got home ok and now trying to figure out how I packed all that stuff in the truck. Glad Kyle was there to bring some of it back!


----------



## sound1

It doesn't look like ya'll made enough food..


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Had another great time with old friends and new friends.

*Thank you Jerry & Karen for hosting another great gathering.*

I will be posting a picture thread soon.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Oh and sausage making.













DSC01035.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 8, 2013


















DSC01041.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 8, 2013


















DSC01043.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 8, 2013






SS Chubs













DSC01077.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 8, 2013






And sticks













DSC01121.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 8, 2013


----------



## jammo

Jerry & Karen

Diana and I had a great time. I don't know what you two plus all of the others could have done to make the gathering any better.

All we can say is THANK YOU - THANK YOU - THANK YOU

A great group! We only hope for next year.

Diana says "awesome"

Allen & Diana


----------



## s2k9k

BAMAJON said:


> Dang joe that sucks. *Ya know what else sucks. I left with out getting any sausage*. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



That really does suck BAMAJON, it is delicious!!!! Grilled some up tonight:












102_1309.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Apr 8, 2013


----------



## boykjo

Another NFLG in the books..... I would like to give a big thank you to Jerry and Karen for a great time. It was again great to see my SMF friends and meet some new.ones....  I walked around and took some pictures with the new camera i got for christmas.... Mrs Boykjo did good....













IMG_0386.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Apr 8, 2013


















IMG_0370.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Apr 8, 2013


















IMG_0371.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Apr 8, 2013


















IMG_0372.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Apr 8, 2013


















IMG_0374.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Apr 8, 2013


















IMG_0375.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Apr 8, 2013


















IMG_0376.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Apr 8, 2013


















IMG_0377.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Apr 8, 2013


















IMG_0379.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Apr 8, 2013


















IMG_0380.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Apr 8, 2013


















IMG_0382.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Apr 8, 2013


















IMG_0391.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Apr 8, 2013


















IMG_0392.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Apr 8, 2013


















IMG_0393.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Apr 8, 2013


















IMG_0394.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Apr 8, 2013


















IMG_0402.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Apr 8, 2013


















IMG_0403.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Apr 8, 2013


















IMG_0406.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Apr 8, 2013


















IMG_0407.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Apr 8, 2013


















IMG_0409.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Apr 8, 2013


















IMG_0410.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Apr 8, 2013


















IMG_0411.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Apr 8, 2013


















IMG_0412.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Apr 8, 2013


















IMG_0413.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Apr 8, 2013


















IMG_0415.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Apr 8, 2013


















IMG_0416.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Apr 8, 2013


















IMG_0397.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Apr 8, 2013


















IMG_0396.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Apr 8, 2013






Thanks for looking


----------



## JckDanls 07

Whewwww...  glad I had to go to work today (12hrs)..  finally got some rest...  LOL...  

I don't know if anybody said this yet or not but.....   *"THANK YOU"*  Karen and Jerry...  you two are awesome...  relentless in your hospitality 

We also want to give a BIG *"THANK YOU"* to Jeff....  If it wasn't for Jeff starting the forums we wouldn't of had such a great time and had the BEST food we've ever eaten... 

A special *"THANK YOU"* goes out to everybody who donated all the door prizes... we got some awesome prizes...  "THANK YOU" again

To all that cooked... *"WOWWWWW"*   as I said earlier...  absoluotly the BEST food we ever ate... If I could only cook half as good as what I had

Tim...  Jerry...  Kyle....  thanks you guys for letting me squeeze off a few rounds at the range... that was a blast as well...
Have I said how much fun we had at the gathering ?
was glad to see friends from last year....  glad to meet some new ones...  and sad that some old friends couldn't make it...  
If I did take pictures they would all be the same as what you have seen already... so no pics from me... sorry

*WOWWWWWWW*  ...  I'm still in disbelief,  that somebody (Karen,Jerry) would do something like this and invite complete strangers... 



*"WHAT A BLAST"*​

          "Thanks Again"
             Charlotte and Keith


----------



## eman

Please tell me that y'all have a 2013 group photo??


----------



## bamajon

S2K9K said:


> That really does suck BAMAJON, it is delicious!!!! Grilled some up tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 102_1309.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ s2k9k
> __ Apr 8, 2013



Thanks for rubbing it in...but luckily bama fan was looking out for me and brought me some home. Thanks Boykjo.  :sausage:


----------



## s2k9k

BAMAJON said:


> Thanks for rubbing it in...but luckily bama fan was looking out for me and brought me some home. Thanks Boykjo.  :sausage:



I'm happy you got some, that's Awesome!!!  I guess I won't believe everything they said about BAMAFAN :laugh1:


----------



## JckDanls 07

eman said:


> Please tell me that y'all have a 2013 group photo??



got some bad news on that...  don't know why we didn't this year...


----------



## bamajon

S2K9K said:


> I'm happy you got some, that's Awesome!!!  I guess I won't believe everything they said about BAMAFAN :laugh1:



He IS. A crotchity old fart but he's good dude.  One of best friends.  And he taught me most of what I know about smoking meat.   I grew up smoking meat but BAMAFAN and all of you guys have helped me get better and turned it into a passion.  Thanks to all of you guys. :grilling_smilie:


----------



## boykjo

eman said:


> Please tell me that y'all have a 2013 group photo??





JckDanls 07 said:


> got some bad news on that... don't know why we didn't this year...


What I saw at the time was there were so many things going on..... Then the food was served and by the time everyone had eaten it was dark and people were dispersing..... We did get everyone to sign the Bradley banner


----------



## rtbbq2

We need one of these smoking weekend get togethers in the North...Lile Minnesota north...


----------



## jammo

20130406_194915.jpg



__ jammo
__ Apr 9, 2013


----------



## jammo

20130407_002320.jpg



__ jammo
__ Apr 9, 2013


----------



## jammo

20130405_182925.jpg



__ jammo
__ Apr 9, 2013






Low country boil - shrimp, sausage, corn, potatoes, garlic, spices etc - YOU WON'T FIND ANY BETTER!


----------



## jammo

20130407_091144.jpg



__ jammo
__ Apr 9, 2013


----------



## jammo

20130406_061556.jpg



__ jammo
__ Apr 9, 2013






Saturday morning before daylight - just before David put the briskets and butts in the smoker


----------



## jammo

20130405_140637.jpg



__ jammo
__ Apr 9, 2013






Dave and Joe about to hang sausage in Jerry's new smoke house.


----------



## bombdawgity

jam46 said:


> 20130407_002320.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ jammo
> __ Apr 9, 2013


a picture of Tim by the fire asleep, what a shocker:biggrin:


----------



## bombdawgity

BAMAJON said:


> He IS. A crotchity old fart but he's good dude.  One of best friends.  And he taught me most of what I know about smoking meat.   I grew up smoking meat but BAMAFAN and all of you guys have helped me get better and turned it into a passion.  Thanks to all of you guys. :grilling_smilie:


I second that!


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Got back to the RV park today. Left the gathering Sunday morning and drove up thru Georgia to SC for a few days.

Here are some pics.













DSC01019 - Copy.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01021 - Copy.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01022 - Copy.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01023.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01024.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01025.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01026.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01028.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01029.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01031.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01032.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01035.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01036.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01038.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01040.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01041.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01046.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01047.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01049.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01053.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01054.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01056.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01057.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01058.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01059.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01060.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01061.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01062.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01067.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01069.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01070.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01071.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01072.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01073.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01074.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01075.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01077.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01079.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01080.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01081.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01083.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01084.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01085.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01086.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01087.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01088.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01089.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01091.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01092.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01093.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01094.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01095.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01096.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01097.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01098.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01099.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01100.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01101.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01102.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01103.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01105.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01106.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01108.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01109.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01110.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01111.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01112.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01114.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01115.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01116.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01117.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01118.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01119.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01120.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01121.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01123.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01128.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01129.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01130.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01131.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01132.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01133.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01135.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01136.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01137.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01138.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01139.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01140.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01141.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01142.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01143.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01144.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01145.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01146.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01147.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01148.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01150.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01151.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01152.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01153.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01154.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01155.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01156.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01157.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC01158.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


----------



## BGKYSmoker

And the 3rd number called on the raffle was Tim

He got the stuffer that TSM Donated.













timstuff.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


----------



## bamajon

Tim's pretty proud of that sausage stuffer. We got BIG plans for it


----------



## JckDanls 07

BAMAJON said:


> Tim's pretty proud of that sausage stuffer. We got BIG plans for it



Good deal guys...  make sure we see some


----------



## bamafan

New Smoke house is in the planning stages! Amazin Pellets smoker and pellets on order allready. Scale soon to be on order and looking for a grinder! Trying to find some good partners!!!!!!!!


----------



## JckDanls 07

BAMAFAN said:


> New Smoke house is in the planning stages! Amazin Pellets smoker and pellets on order allready. Scale soon to be on order and looking for a grinder! Trying to find some good partners!!!!!!!!:biggrin:



I'll trade ya a pellet smoker for the stuffer ?   :biggrin:


----------



## s2k9k

BAMAFAN said:


> New Smoke house is in the planning stages! Amazin Pellets smoker and pellets on order allready. Scale soon to be on order and looking for a grinder! Trying to find some good partners!!!!!!!!:biggrin:



I guess Jerry's new smokehouse started a fever, I'm planning and starting to build one too!


----------



## JckDanls 07

as am I ..  just doing a mini version tho...  hunting for a stuffer now.... will use my grinder's stuffing feature until then....


----------



## ice daddy




----------



## s2k9k

For everyone who attended NFL this year you might be interested in this:

http://www.cafepress.com/smf_stuff/...utm_source=buyat&utm_term=85386&utm_content=0

A big Thanks to Brian for designing these!!!


----------



## jammo

Diana and I made it home Tues afternoon (4/23) after 1510 miles round trip with two side trips thrown in.


----------

